# Replacing Disc Brakes On A Carrera Crossfire 2



## bikeuser92 (27 Jun 2020)

Hi,
I brought my bike down to a repair shop this afternoon for them to assess it, they believe I needed new bike disc brake pads for the Carrera Crossfire 2 that I own, but I’m a bit stumped to which one I need - can anyone help?

I was thinking maybe these? https://www.halfords.com/cycling/bi...ads-and-spring-steel-backed-resin-731038.html


----------



## CXRAndy (27 Jun 2020)

bikeuser92 said:


> Hi,
> I brought my bike down to a repair shop this afternoon for them to assess it, they believe I needed new bike disc brake pads for the Carrera Crossfire 2 that I own, but I’m a bit stumped to which one I need - can anyone help?
> 
> I was thinking maybe these? https://www.halfords.com/cycling/bi...ads-and-spring-steel-backed-resin-731038.html



I looked up the bike and it said Tektro brakes. What brakes are on your bike?


----------



## bikeuser92 (27 Jun 2020)

When the person was looking at my bike, they looked like these, so probably them


----------



## Paulus (29 Jun 2020)

bikeuser92 said:


> When the person was looking at my bike, they looked like these, so probably them
> View attachment 532751


They look like tektro disc pads.

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com...xMllfok2KF1ctAWL4t2Hm4Il_thabGfUaAqt0EALw_wcB


----------

